# Kenpo Dictionary



## Seig (Oct 9, 2003)

This is going to be a continual work in progress.  We are creating a Kenpo Dictionary.  Please send submissions to Seig@martialtalk.com  After checking/verifying your submissions, they will be added, alphabetically.  Only Mr. Billings or myself will be able to post in this thread.  I will attempt to update as fast to real time as possible, for now.  If it becomes as popular as we hope, then it may take a little longer.
Thanks,
Seig
-MT Moderator-


----------



## Seig (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *This is going to be a continual work in progress.  We are creating a Kenpo Dictionary.  Please send submissions to Seig@martialtalk.com  After checking/verifying your submissions, they will be added, alphabetically.  Only Mr. Billings or myself will be able to post in this thread.  I will attempt to update as fast to real time as possible, for now.  If it becomes as popular as we hope, then it may take a little longer.
> Thanks,
> Seig
> -MT Moderator- *


Due to an apparent lack of interest or submissions, I am unsticking at this time.  If you, the members, would like this revived, start sending in submissions.


----------

